# Xs wings vs vanes outdoor



## mseganti (Sep 15, 2017)

What do you guys prefer for fletchings on an X10? I have both and the ability to fletch both. These arrows are exclusively for outdoor shooting. Thanks!


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

XS wings will be lighter cause less drag outdoors. Not very many archers use normal vanes outdoors. I would recommend XS. I have tested almost every major brand of spin vane out there, spinnies, Eli vanes, Jet 6, ect. but I always find myself gravitating back to XS. They are the highest quality vane there is IMO.


----------



## asoka (Aug 30, 2016)

rjbishop said:


> XS wings will be lighter cause less drag outdoors. Not very many archers use normal vanes outdoors. I would recommend XS. I have tested almost every major brand of spin vane out there, spinnies, Eli vanes, Jet 6, ect. but I always find myself gravitating back to XS. They are the highest quality vane there is IMO.


40mm, 50mm, which one works fine outdoors, pls 

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-N9200 發送


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

asoka said:


> 40mm, 50mm, which one works fine outdoors, pls
> 
> 我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-N9200 發送


Both are good. XS Wings makes some recommendations on their website but most of it is just marketing shimmer shammer. It makes sense to me to use shorter vanes for lower draw weight.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

asoka said:


> 40mm, 50mm, which one works fine outdoors, pls
> 
> 我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-N9200 發送


They recommend 40mm for draw weights under 40 lbs and 50mm for draw weights above 40 lbs.


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

AAE Wav vanes are a good choice and are as light as a spin wing. I haven't shot XS wings, but I've shot spins, spider and kurlys and have seen no difference in accuracy between them and AAE Wav vanes, nor did my sight marks change much.


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

What erose said. I've compared spin wings vs flex fletch 175, bareshaft tuned for the spin wings, and shot them both for several weeks. I didn't notice an overall difference in group size, group shape, overall score and sight mark changes. My PR in a 1440 was set with flex fletches. If I had to throw out a reason, the lighter spin wing equipped arrows leave a hair faster, but the lower overall drag of the rubber vanes raised the terminal velocity at 70 meters. JMHO, your mileage will vary.


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

I made 3 sets to test side by side on my NPX 600s. One set with XS vanes, one set with 1 3/4 spinnies, and one set with original Brady Spider vane. I shot them at a few distances eventually getting out out to 70 meters. For me, the spinwings and spiders consistently grouped about the same at all distances, with the XS giving a slightly wider dispersal the further away the target got. I ended up sticking with the Brady Spider vanes as they were a lot more durable than the spinwings.


----------



## asoka (Aug 30, 2016)

chase128 said:


> I made 3 sets to test side by side on my NPX 600s. One set with XS vanes, one set with 1 3/4 spinnies, and one set with original Brady Spider vane. I shot them at a few distances eventually getting out out to 70 meters. For me, the spinwings and spiders consistently grouped about the same at all distances, with the XS giving a slightly wider dispersal the further away the target got. I ended up sticking with the Brady Spider vanes as they were a lot more durable than the spinwings.


how about Gaspro, tried ever?


從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## hamnguyen (Apr 1, 2014)

I always try new vanes, and I always go back to spin wings from Range-O-Matic. Even though they're super high maintenance, I just trust them I guess. Which makes testing out other vanes difficult haha.


----------



## drolander1 (Aug 8, 2016)

Spin wings drove me nuts with repairs but atleast you can do it out in the field. I am currently using AAE WAV vanes which have been shooting well and haven’t been getting too torn up.


----------



## pbara2001 (Oct 27, 2018)

XS Wings for me!


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Eli vanes are very nice as well. Last year I was getting better results at 50m with those over a similar size xs.


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

Just a short question regards to "normal vanes". I guess you talking about normal vanes with *helical* to the fletching or its like comparing apples to oranges ?

I just re-fletched my arrows with normal helical fletching. Would be great if someone have som comparison between helical vanes and those thin spinner brands.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

Timevoid said:


> Just a short question regards to "normal vanes". I guess you talking about normal vanes with *helical* to the fletching or its like comparing apples to oranges ?
> 
> I just re-fletched my arrows with normal helical fletching. Would be great if someone have som comparison between helical vanes and those thin spinner brands.


Youll experience slightly more drag and arrow drop with a normal vane vs a spinnie but its not much. Some people like to embellish and talk as if a normal vane will add 10 lbs to your arrow but I've shot arrows with big fat easton plastifletch vanes on them at 70m and only needed minor sight adjustments. 

Where spinnies have the advantage is in crosswinds and ease of installation. A spin vane is super thin and low profile so it can cut through the air, where as a normal vane is a good deal thicker and usually taller as well. They will get pushed around more on a breezy day. In the event of a stripped fletching, a spinnie sticks on with some tape and youre as good as new in seconds. A normal vane needs a fletching jig to be applied, and then there is dry time for the glue. Spinnies ensure you can repair an arrow and be back to the shooting line in time for your next match, where as a normal vane does not.


----------



## anmactire (Sep 4, 2012)

I've tried the xs vanes and I can say they did perform quite well, but no better or worse than any other vane I've used. 
They add considerable (relative) weight to the back of the shaft compared to something like a Spinwing or Elivane and a bit of adjustment for the tune difference was needed but it's minor. Versus a glue on vane I would go with the taped on spin type every time for ease of repair , but a huge amount of the compound guys go for the stiffer glue on vanes given they only shoot them to 50m and at quite high speed.

Maybe someone can correct me on this because it confused the hell out of me - why suggest the bigger vanes for higher draw weight?
All else being equal the faster a projectile the more drag it incurs and so it slows faster. This suggests you should run a _smaller_ vane for a faster arrow for distance shooting, or at least I would have thought. I definitely know I want to use a bigger vane for indoor shooting based on my experience for exactly this reason - to get my arrows stable and straight as fast as possible using the drag.

Unless I'm missing something here?


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

The little i understand is small vanes when +30m and large distance . 
Arrow got more flight time with less drag to balance itself until it hits the target.

For short distances its more helpfull with bigger vanes to make the arrow get in balance faster with much shorter flight time before it hits the target.

Need to consider what bow lbs and arrowspeed .

To much spinning over large distance can create parashute effect and slow the arrow down. As people already stated.

Please correct me if im wrong?


----------



## Xuereb (Sep 7, 2014)

I've tried a bunch and I found that Spin wings are by far the most reliable, but they tear if you look at them the wrong way. I tried XS and found they were too stiff for me and I had a bit of difficulty tuning them. I currently use the ultra Soft Spider vanes becuase they perform the same as spin wings, the ONLY thing I like more is that they're more durable. If you want a glue on vane, then yes, AAE Wavs are the way to go but they aren't too popular internationally


----------



## 892277 (Sep 9, 2018)

Maybe someone can confirm, but I was told in the past that Easton uses spin wings when testing x10s. That being said, we've had best results with spider vanes outdoors. Even got a dozen boxes of free KSL jet 6, but quickly figured out those are a gimmick.


----------



## ahmadfauzi03064 (Jul 9, 2020)

What do you mean by gimmick ? 
well i've tried ksl jet 6 but not really a fan for it. once it's damage, arrow flight suddenly getting worst.


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

Not sure how you conduct tests when changing vanes. 
But putting on vanes inproperly backwards (as mentioned in post) ,with incorrect offset or helical can mess arrowflight.

Bareshafts and fletched arrows should group to 20-30 meters. If not the vaneswap has effected the spine of the arrow and you need to re-tune it.

Going from total of 12-15grain plastic vane to 5 grains mylar vanes will soften the spine up. You may be forced to re-tune the arrows because of it.

Jake does a very nice explanation in this video.
https://youtu.be/r8c5Knjh8nM

Also check out "shore shot archery". Test various mylar vanes and explains some of the pros and cons with their different designs.
https://youtube/-2Z-YysdrWo


----------



## jmcmurchie1 (Aug 9, 2017)

XS will be lighter which will cause the arrow to act weaker by a small degree. Only important if you are marginal on spine


----------



## Hobby Shooter (May 4, 2012)

Earlier this year I did a comparison between the spider vanes, 1.8" and the XS vanes 40mm just to see if I could see a difference in grouping or scoring. I shot both arrows for well over a month and had some interesting results. I found that the XS vanes had better grouping and better scoring than the spider vanes for almost every practice session I did. I initially thought I would find better results with the spiders as I liked many of the features, but the results didn't bear that out. I shot mainly at 60 M but had the same results at other distances as well. 

I also shot two different sets of limbs to see if that would make a difference and found that it did not make a difference, the XS vanes outscored the spider vanes and had better grouping patterns. The limbs I used initially were Uukha's at 41 lbs with the Uukha 1000 limb. I then switched to a Winex limb at 37 lbs and found that both sets of limbs gave the same results - the XS vanes were superior for me. 

I also kept track of the percentage of shots that were 8 or better and again found that the XS vanes were superior at all distances. I made sure to try not to bias my shooting by varying the shots randomly and tried to avoid any "favoritism" for either of the vanes. The shooting was random so I wasn't shooting all XS one day and spiders the next etc. 

I was surprised to find that the sight setting were actually quite close for both XS and spider vanes as far as elevation went, but did not some difference in lefts and rights with the spider vanes tending to be a bit "weaker" than the XS by shooting to the right with the same set up.

Obviously this worked for me, but that doesn't necessarily make on vane better than the other. Each archer will get results based on their shooting style, form, limb weight and a variety of other factors. However, it was instructive for me and I made the switch to the XS vanes.

I found the XS vanes to be a bit more brittle than the spiders so there will probably be more maintenance with the XS vanes. I was interested to see some of the posts indicating that too stiff an arrow can/will cause clearance issues, something I will be exploring a bit more thoroughly.


----------



## Recurvebow (Jul 8, 2019)

The results of Jake Kaminski, 3 years ago spider/Xs/WAV/MAX


----------

